
Trump threatens to shut down NBC and other TV news networks that criticise him - joeyespo
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/trump-nbc-license-ban-tweet-cnn-shut-down-fake-news-threat-latest-a7994861.html
======
elijahwright
You say you want a rev-o-lu-tiooo-onn, well, ya know... we all want to change
the world.... ;-)

He doesn't dare interfere with the media. This is a lot of bluster.

------
NicoJuicy
It's like a child that doesn't get his treats.

But then again, he hasn't been a good boy, did he

------
King-Aaron
America: You've made your bed. Now you have to lie in it.

------
HillaryBriss
yet another bad sign for, like, democracy and stuff

